# meaning of 'kaya'



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

I know 'kaya' can mean a lot of things depending on a context, but what does it mean when it's used in a situation where you say you didn't find some food very delicious and they say, 'Ang sarap kaya!' (Ang _adjective_ kaya! form)?


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## epistolario

I believe _kaya_ is used here as an intensifier of an adjective when you disagree with general opinion or notion. 

Your friends think that Ms X is ugly, but when you see her picture you disagree by saying "Ang ganda _kaya_!" 

I'm not sure if this is only used when disagreeing and I don't know its equivalent in English.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Ah, ok. So it's just an intensifier.

Thanks so much!


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog speakers coming from Bisaya and Bikol created the use of kaya'.but in the original Tagalog , kaya is part of questioning or describing the ability to do or achieve.the other meaning describes the economic status1.)tunay kaya? Is it real? 2.)kaya natin yan. ( we can do it)3.) May kaya sila sa pamumuhay.- they have good life/living. The real Tagalog equivalent of twisted Filipino (ang sarap kaya)should be  " ang sarap nga/ talaga).


----------

